# FINALLY GOT PAID PUA OVER $15,000???



## timelock222 (Aug 24, 2020)

I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching😉 Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Well done. And well deserved.

Another driver and myself in the San Diego market waited 22 weeks and 18 weeks respectively.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


You might not want to advertise that you double dipped. This guy was let off easy, there are instances where the state comes down hard with penalties and much longer jail sentences.

County: Los Angeles
Court Case Number: VA146125
Amount Due to the EDD: $9,833
Claimant: Michael Figueroa
Conviction: The claimant pleaded nolo-contendere to felony violation of section 2101(a) of the Unemployment Insurance Code.
Sentence: The claimant was sentenced to serve one day in the Los Angeles County Jail, to serve three years of probation, and was ordered to pay full restitution, which he has paid.
Summary: The claimant failed to report his work and earnings while collecting Unemployment Insurance benefits.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


How did you feel when the final episode of Empty Nest dropped?
I'll bet the feeling was similar.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Heres another example in case you didn't get the hint: *Notice that the conviction is a felony. *We understand why you did it, a judge won't.

County: Placer
Court Case Number: 62-165091
Amount Due to the EDD: $11,163 
Subject: Angela Washington
Conviction: The claimant pleaded no contest to felony violation of section 487(a) of the Penal Code.
Sentence: Sentence is scheduled on a future date.
Summary of Incident: The claimant was employed and failed to report her work and earnings while receiving Unemployment Insurance benefits.


----------



## timelock222 (Aug 24, 2020)

KDH said:


> Heres another example in case you didn't get the hint: *Notice that the conviction is a felony. *We understand why you did it, a judge won't.
> 
> County: Placer
> Court Case Number: 62-165091
> ...


So guess just send the money back to EDD? &#128514; Woops, my bad


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

timelock222 said:


> Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber


you certified for those weeks, how did you answer the questions?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

These are the kinds of people who deserve anything legal that comes your way. Also a hint to the character of said theif.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

KDH said:


> Heres another example in case you didn't get the hint: *Notice that the conviction is a felony. *We understand why you did it, a judge won't.
> 
> County: Placer
> Court Case Number: 62-165091
> ...


Amen. If you dodge a bullet so be it, but under the table is always better when u can get it.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

I see someone getting a big "U owe Me" letter from uncle Sam soon 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

FuberNYC said:


> I see someone getting a big "U owe Me" letter from uncle Sam soon &#129318;‍♂


Plus interest he will be screwed.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

timelock222 said:


> So guess just send the money back to EDD? &#128514; Woops, my bad


'Whoops my bad' will not erase a felony conviction. *HINT:* Admitting to crimes in writing is just plain stupid. Sorry but you don't seem to be picking up on the not so subtle hints I've dropped so far. Unless you plan on being a star on the next episode of 'Worlds Dumbest Criminals'.


----------



## ocdriver1987 (Aug 24, 2020)

just spend it quick so they can't take it back


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


They are all understaffed, so I say dual usage of the system might be neglected. You can always plead incompetence, you are not a accountant.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

KDH said:


> You might not want to advertise that you double dipped. This guy was let off easy, there are instances where the state comes down hard with penalties and much longer jail sentences.
> 
> County: Los Angeles
> Court Case Number: VA146125
> ...


Exactly, you double dipped. All the government has to do is look at your tax forms and they will see you double dipped. That's a one way ticket to being audited by the IRS and the state and possibly getting criminally charged. I would return that money ASAP.
There is one governmental organization that keeps me up at night, it's the IRS. They will collect their money. You can bet your ass they will collect. They can seize your house, bank accounts, and anything that has your name on it. They will throw your ass out on the street and then throw you in jail. Trust me, my uncle had to deal with the IRS, it truly is the stuff of nightmares. You do not mess with the IRS.



mbd said:


> They are all understaffed, so I say dual usage of the system might be neglected. You can always plead incompetence, you are not a accountant.


they can be understaffed all they want, but they don't ever forget.



timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Exactly, you double dipped. All the government has to do is look at your tax forms and they will see you double dipped. That's a one way ticket to being audited by the IRS and the state and possibly getting criminally charged. I would return that money ASAP.
There is one governmental organization that keeps me up at night, it's the IRS. They will collect their money. You can bet your ass they will collect. They can seize your house, bank accounts, and anything that has your name on it. They will throw your ass out on the street and then throw you in jail. Trust me, my uncle had to deal with the IRS, it truly is the stuff of nightmares. You do not mess with the IRS.

Just wait until next April, you are gunna be regretting that decision REAL quick!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Everything you say - can, and will - be used against you in a court of law.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I PM’d the OP and told him he either needs to return or he needs to talk to a lawyer


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> I PM'd the OP and told him he either needs to return or he needs to talk to a lawyer


Right? Of all 1,000+ federal government agencies, departments, and services, the IRS is known for being both the most efficient _and_ the least forgiving, when it comes to collecting monies owed to the government.

They're ruthless.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

He's money blind. Probably out smoking blunts and snorting booger candy of the arse off a working girl.


Oh wait nevermind that was my dream.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Right? Of all 1,000+ federal government agencies, departments, and services, the IRS is known for being both the most efficient _and_ the least forgiving, when it comes to collecting monies owed to the government.
> 
> They're ruthless.


Some people think it's a game. It's not a game at all. Just like the BLM and antifa protesters who want to riot and destroy property. The feds will find you, and will prosecute you. Plus all you need now is to charged with stuff and employers won't even hire you. It's a public record. It's the federal government, they have SO MANY tools at their disposal. They will **** your day off so badly. They will **** you so hard they won't even give the opportunity for a reach around. They will ruin your life in a New York minute. They will tax that ass boy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

timelock222 said:


> Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Yes you should feel bad that you've committed a felony by continuing to work f/t and not claiming your Uber income when filing weekly PUA claims. IRS will be coming for you.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

ocdriver1987 said:


> just spend it quick so they can't take it back


Because when u "spend it"
They'll Never Demand Return of principal 
with interest & penalties &#128579;


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


It sounds like you thought you weren't collecting benefits so far? When I read your post my first thought was "wow, how have they been paying bills for months?". You've been building up this $15k balance with UI collecting benefits. Its not just "now collecting benefits?". Already been double dipping the chip. Unless there's been some work allowance you're likely going to have to pay all the money back. Here in GA you can make $300/week and not have any decrease in UI/PUA. Though AFAIK you commit a crime when you claim UI benefits and don't report income so you're already ****ed? You may need to use some of that money for a lawyer.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Pretty sure you'll be in jail in a few months. You can't work full time and collect PUA. Adiós!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


15k all at once sounds way too much. Dump all that into Apple stock as its about to split soon. More $$$$ for you. That $15k will become $40k with growth


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> 15k all at once sounds way too much. Dump all that into Apple stock as its about to split soon. More $$$$ for you. That $15k will become $40k with growth


Maybe if he invests soon he'll come out ahead in all this, even including the jailtime :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> There is one governmental organization that keeps me up at night, it's the IRS. They will collect their money. You can bet your ass they will collect. They can seize your house, bank accounts, and anything that has your name on it. They will throw your ass out on the street and then throw you in jail. Trust me, my uncle had to deal with the IRS, it truly is the stuff of nightmares. You do not mess with the IRS.


My brother-in-law skipped out on his taxes and was able to stay ahead of the IRS for going on close to thirty years. He thought he had them beat.

Then he had a stroke, applied for disability. Denied. Tried to get a passport to visit his son stationed in Germany. Denied. The IRS can wait decades until you're retired and take it out of your social security until the day you die.



Ozzyoz said:


> 15k all at once sounds way too much. Dump all that into Apple stock as its about to split soon. More $$$$ for you. That $15k will become $40k with growth


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> My brother-in-law skipped out on his taxes and was able to stay ahead of the IRS for going on close to thirty years. He thought he had them beat.
> 
> Then he had a stroke, applied for disability. Denied. Tried to get a passport to visit his son stationed in Germany. Denied. The IRS can wait decades until you're retired and take it out of your social security until the day you die.
> 
> ...


You go ahead and double dip the chip. Work fulltime


----------



## Acid Rain (Aug 25, 2020)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

mbd said:


> They are all understaffed, so I say dual usage of the system might be neglected. You can always plead incompetence, you are not a accountant.


You are kidding, right? You would risk a felony conviction based on the possibility of neglect by the party you defrauded? You must also believe that law enforcement doesn't scroll through these sites to catch fraudsters.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I just sent the OP another PM saying i hope the IRS prosecutes him for unemployment fraud and he needs to go to jail.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


IP Address logged.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I don't know which one is more dumber... the OP or this guy...

All I know is the guy selling Booze with no liquor lisence will get the ATF, the IRS, and of course, The NEW YORK CITY LIQUOR BOARD knocking on his door. My god people are THAT DUMB.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


I want to hear from you when they catch you for fraud and you can tell us how much that $15,000 cost you after you finish paying it back plus any interest and penalties. You deserve it



timelock222 said:


> So guess just send the money back to EDD? &#128514; Woops, my bad


I recommend you don't spend it. At least you might get to collect some interest from your bank.



ocdriver1987 said:


> just spend it quick so they can't take it back


And the dumb get dumber.


mbd said:


> They are all understaffed, so I say dual usage of the system might be neglected. You can always plead incompetence, you are not a accountant.


EDD in Cal. is under staffed as you said but with PUA now you are talking federal govt. and they are never under staffed. Incompetence translates to ignorance of the law is no excuse.



Steve appleby said:


> I PM'd the OP and told him he either needs to return or he needs to talk to a lawyer


Did you also tell him that posting it on a public forum can be used as evidence against him?
Did you tell him that most crimes are solved when the criminal starts bragging about his/her misdeed?


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I want to hear from you when they catch you for fraud and you can tell us how much that $15,000 cost you after you finish paying it back plus any interest and penalties. You deserve it
> 
> 
> I recommend you don't spend it. At least you might get to collect some interest from your bank.
> ...


Yup I told him to delete the thread too.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Is anybody this stupid to post this on here ?
If so you know they will take him down hard .
Repay all that money back.
Ow you do not have it. Not to worry will take your home car shirt off your back your dog .
Garnish your wages for 50 years . Fees off the ass fines .
Very possible jail time here. There really cracking down on this .
No what i think i did the correct thing .. I just copied and pasted the original posters information directly to the irs as fraud best of luck .
https://www.irs.gov/individuals/how-do-you-report-suspected-tax-fraud-activity


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> Yup I told him to delete the thread too.
> 
> View attachment 502341


Steve: Just lookin out for you bro
Also Steve: I hope you rot in prison


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Save that money because they are coming for you for taxes. Double dipping will catch up with your


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

They will catch you but **** it do what you want. I ain’t yo daddy!

I doubled dipped years ago. Didn’t report a $10k severance and vacation pay package.

I didn’t know when I’d be working again. **** em, I’m gonna get all I can get! Couple years later, UI says, “we overpaid you, ‘oops my bad’, you gotta pay us back,“ok, how bout an easy repayment plan?’ Fine”.

No threats, no cops, no worries, just pay us back ya knucklehead! Did.

Love all the pearl clutching over OP! “Ah gee he got more ice cream than me”! Sour grapes, schadenfreude and jealousy.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> They will catch you but @@@@ it do what you want. I ain't yo daddy!
> 
> I doubled dipped years ago. Didn't report a $10k severance and vacation pay package.
> 
> ...


Yes, but they still came back for the money, and you had the means to pay.

Imagine if you didn't have the means to pay? They don't care. That's when they start seizing everything you own that can be sold, garnish wages, jail, etc.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I royally screwed up my application, and took my one week a month rental income and divided that out over each week in March and April. That gave me excess earnings for all those back weeks so I got nothing. It's taken until this week to straighten out, and I'm supposed to get that money - like $2800. Not $15k, but I'll take it, lol.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


>


This video is _so_ good. That guy is basically saying "Welcome to my completely illegitimate business. Here is my full name and background. Allow me to explain some of the pertinent details. As seen in _The New York Times_."


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Hope you look good in Orange or whatever color jail suit you get. Oh and don't forget about the 6x8 cell you will be sharing with "Big Rod" &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

KDH said:


> You might not want to advertise that you double dipped. This guy was let off easy, there are instances where the state comes down hard with penalties and much longer jail sentences.
> 
> County: Los Angeles
> Court Case Number: VA146125
> ...


The chickens always come to roost!... 
How many people in this forum are doing just that and think the State will not find out?
Just like the IRS, it's a wait and pounce game with them. They have all the time in the world.
A long time ago I tried to get something for nothing from the Feds. They went hard and heavy to get their money back.
Now I have a high dollar CPA to handle all my state and federal affairs. Worth every penny.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

mbd said:


> They are all understaffed, so I say dual usage of the system might be neglected. You can always plead incompetence, you are not a accountant.


I wouldn't presume. They're understaffed when it comes to PAYING OUT money. Revenue side is fully staffed, on the ball, and ready to take your money. For example, I had the same State basically never adjusting my income in the nearly 4 months I was on unemployment (and no I did not work or do anything dishonest or potentially criminal), as the one who started hounding me about excise taxes (multiple calls a week) in the middle of the shutdowns when I wasn't even operational.

I would err on the side of paranoia with this. They want their money and they will get it. It's much more important to them organizationally than paying anything out to you.

Plus... why in the hell are you filing unemployment and working without claiming any income? If you had income, then what gives? If you had reduced income, you could still have filed and claimed what you made and got a reduced amount. I did that for the first week I claimed, and I got some from unemployment that supplemented the awful amount I earned trying to work. Not a very good series of choices. Good luck.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

All this cop/government weaponizing, calling and reporting on this forum makes me not want to ask questions about my situation


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


As others have recommended...I WOULD HIGHLY SUGGEST YOU TAKE THIS POST DOWN ... it can be used against you in a court of law .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> As others have recommended...I WOULD HIGHLY SUGGEST YOU TAKE THIS POST DOWN ... it can be used against you in a court of law .


This person is already incarcerated.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> This person is already incarcerated.


If he's not, he's soon will be, you don't mess with the IRS


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Steve appleby said:


> I just sent the OP another PM saying i hope the IRS prosecutes him for unemployment fraud and he needs to go to jail.


I totally agree. He should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow look at all these posts trolling the OP. Some kettle/pot stuff happening in here lol

While it was foolish for the OP to double dip I am curious about the best way to rectify a situation like this. Pay back all the money and turn yourself in right away?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> Wow look at all these posts trolling the OP. Some kettle/pot stuff happening in here lol
> 
> While it was foolish for the OP to double dip I am curious about the best way to rectify a situation like this. Pay back all the money and turn yourself in right away?


Yes. Because the IRS loves to charge interest.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> If he's not, he's soon will be, you don't mess with the IRS


The State of California when it comes to getting money back,,,,are no pansies either.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

I think some people on this board just have problems with dealing with life and they fantasize about being cops at night, and at day, look for reasons to call cops and turn people in. Real ***** made behavior.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I often have fantastic Fantasy of female cops and handcuffs.... Butt without nightstick of course!

Oh wait.... Wrong forum.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> I often have fantastic Fantasy of female cops and handcuffs.... Butt without nightstick of course!
> 
> Oh wait.... Wrong forum.
> 
> View attachment 504312


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> The State of California when it comes to getting money back,,,,are no pansies either.


I had a State Auditor call me for a small mistake ($68) on a business tax filing. Can you imagine the same call for $15,000?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

KDH said:


> I had a State Auditor call me for a small mistake ($68) on a business tax filing. Can you imagine the same call for $15,000?


Been there .....done that.....(at least tried)


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


Mines never even came, should I start inquiring and calling the 1800 number?



UberChiefPIT said:


> Right? Of all 1,000+ federal government agencies, departments, and services, the IRS is known for being both the most efficient _and_ the least forgiving, when it comes to collecting monies owed to the government.
> 
> They're ruthless.


I'm curious what IF the mistake was on THEIR end, will the IRS actually acknowledge it and send you any overpayment? Totally different situation though. This situation I'm talking about is when one paid too much on taxes either due to miscalculation of the tax preparer. Also, IF the government owed one monies, are they going to be efficient enough to actually send it my way? I never received my PUA, was it because I had been working throughout the start of the pandemic or what?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> You go ahead and double dip the chip. Work fulltime


Dude thats easy for someone thats planning to permanently leave the country and never come back.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> These are the kinds of people who deserve anything legal that comes your way. Also a hint to the character of said theif.


Taxpayers money (you and me&#128514;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dude thats easy for someone thats planning to permanently leave the country and never come back.


I'll do that the day it's my turn lol. I retire back to Mali Land. But first i gotta ensure I don't get killed in the US


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Mines never even came, should I start inquiring and calling the 1800 number?
> 
> 
> I'm curious what IF the mistake was on THEIR end, will the IRS actually acknowledge it and send you any overpayment? Totally different situation though. This situation I'm talking about is when one paid too much on taxes either due to miscalculation of the tax preparer. Also, IF the government owed one monies, are they going to be efficient enough to actually send it my way? I never received my PUA, was it because I had been working throughout the start of the pandemic or what?


The IRS does not just automatically send you money if you overpaid. They aren't required to, both by law/statute, or internal policy. They just won't.

If you didn't know this already, I don't know what else to tell you other than to prove it, you should deliberately overpay on your income taxes one year, not file a return, and then sit around and wait for the IRS to automatically send you your overpayment. (Spoiler alert: it'll never arrive)

It is always on the taxpayer for first document and prove that they overpaid, via official tax documentation and reports, before the IRS gives it back to you after you request it (your tax return).

The IRS, on the other hand, has all the documentation and reporting if they overpay you, along with the full weight of the judicial system, congress, and the constitution which gives them the authority to take it back from you by any means necessary. And they'll do it, too.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Right? Of all 1,000+ federal government agencies, departments, and services, the IRS is known for being both the most efficient _and_ the least forgiving, when it comes to collecting monies owed to the government.
> 
> They're ruthless.


**** the irs.

They do nothing. Good for anyone.

If I waited outside your house every morning with a baseball bat and said you're going to give me a 1.3rd of whatever you make today and if not I'd break some knees, well, id be in jail. The its does it and it's just finnneeeeee......


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

quick comment for all the people who think "it's cool, the IRS is understaffed." very true. the IRS is understaffed. republicans have intentionally underfunded the IRS so they won't have the tax lawyers/accountants to go after tax dodging millionaires/billionaires so they don't bother. but it doesn't take an expert to go after those who are double dipping. you could teach a high school drop out how to spot that fraud. that's why people making less than 20k a year are audited at a higher rate than people making over 400k a year. 

the IRS being understaffed works against you. they're like a 6th grade bully who wants lunch money but is too weak to get it from other 6th graders, so they go after the first graders. you double dippers are the first graders. except you kinda deserve to lose your lunch money.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wait a minute, just because the OP worked and collected Pua doesn't mean he committed fraud or did anything wrong. Did he ever say whether he claimed his wages or not? If he claimed them, there's nothing wrong with what he did. How much he can work is dependent on whether his state required him to report gross or net income. Here we can absolutely work and collect and I've been doing so throughout the entire pandemic.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

MCR2020 said:


> quick comment for all the people who think "it's cool, the IRS is understaffed." very true. the IRS is understaffed. republicans have intentionally underfunded the IRS so they won't have the tax lawyers/accountants to go after tax dodging millionaires/billionaires so they don't bother. but it doesn't take an expert to go after those who are double dipping. you could teach a high school drop out how to spot that fraud. that's why people making less than 20k a year are audited at a higher rate than people making over 400k a year.
> 
> the IRS being understaffed works against you. they're like a 6th grade bully who wants lunch money but is too weak to get it from other 6th graders, so they go after the first graders. you double dippers are the first graders. except you kinda deserve to lose your lunch money.


Seriously....if you're going to double dip at least make sure one of your endeavors is cash under the table


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MCR2020 said:


> quick comment for all the people who think "it's cool, the IRS is understaffed." very true. the IRS is understaffed. republicans have intentionally underfunded the IRS so they won't have the tax lawyers/accountants to go after tax dodging millionaires/billionaires so they don't bother. but it doesn't take an expert to go after those who are double dipping. you could teach a high school drop out how to spot that fraud. that's why people making less than 20k a year are audited at a higher rate than people making over 400k a year.
> 
> the IRS being understaffed works against you. they're like a 6th grade bully who wants lunch money but is too weak to get it from other 6th graders, so they go after the first graders. you double dippers are the first graders. except you kinda deserve to lose your lunch money.


Also, The Care Act set aside 26 million dollars specifically for fraud related investigations


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Yes you should feel bad that you've committed a felony by continuing to work f/t and not claiming your Uber income when filing weekly PUA claims. IRS will be coming for you.


KARMA IS A BETCH


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> KARMA IS A BETCH


What's a betch?


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice I applied in May and still haven't got anything. I'm waiting for a pleasant surprise and see an extra 10Gs in my account one day. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## Mrwilson92 (Nov 14, 2020)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


I don't think I got it. Is it bc I make too much?
$12,481 reported?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Wait a minute, just because the OP worked and collected Pua doesn't mean he committed fraud or did anything wrong. Did he ever say whether he claimed his wages or not? If he claimed them, there's nothing wrong with what he did. How much he can work is dependent on whether his state required him to report gross or net income. Here we can absolutely work and collect and I've been doing so throughout the entire pandemic.


I never got a dime or an empty refill card for being too honest then (that I've been working all these times).


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

You seem like a cool guy, we should hang out!


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

got a p said:


> You seem like a cool guy, we should hang out!


Me?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Me?


you got $15k for hookers?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I never got a dime or an empty refill card for being too honest then (that I've been working all these times).


Maybe you were not being honest although you thought you were? I've been working the entire time and honestly claiming my income and still collecting. Not always the maximum out but I'm still collecting. What state are you in?


got a p said:


> You seem like a cool guy, we should hang out!


Where the hell have you been?


got a p said:


> you got $15k for hookers?


That's not the OP &#128517;


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Maybe you were not being honest although you thought you were? I've been working the entire time and honestly claiming my income and still collecting. Not always the maximum out but I'm still collecting. What state are you in?
> 
> Where the hell have you been?
> 
> That's not the OP &#128517;


I'm in Maryland.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm in Maryland.


You were reporting your net income correct? So your take home minus all your normal tax deductions mileage , phone, Rideshare insurance premium, car washes,etc


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> You were reporting your net income correct? So your take home minus all your normal tax deductions mileage , phone, Rideshare insurance premium, car washes,etc


The form asked for both net and gross income. Must I do my own deductibles?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> The form asked for both net and gross income. Must I do my own deductibles?


Your original application ask for both gross and net? Or when you report weekly it ask for both gross and net?. According to federal guidelines they are required to use net for the approval process. Most states are having us report net during our weekly certifications , simply because it doesn't make sense to report gross when they're approving us on net. however I've heard from some drivers a few states are actually making them report gross. I was able to pull up this for your state of Maryland And it looks like you are in fact to be reporting net income on your weekly certifications. Obviously I don't know all your State rules on unemployment but I don't see how you wouldn't be getting any money at all if you were reporting net every week. Here oh, you can make up to 25% of your weekly benefit without it affecting your payout at all. anything over that, they take dollar-for-dollar up until your actual weekly benefit amount and then
you lose your unemployment for the week. So let's say my weekly benefit amount is 220 and I report $80 for the week, I would still get $195 payout from unemployment. $55 (25% of $220) gets subtract out right away. Not counted towards your income. Then the remaining $25 get subtracted from the weekly benefit of 220 eating 195 - whatever you chose for your tax withholding. Mine's 10% so I'd get 175 for my payout.

And yes your net income is minus all your tax deductions that you claim a tax return time


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> And yes your net income is minus all your tax deductions that you claim a tax return time
> 
> View attachment 529693


This part I didn't do because it would require some calculations since it doesn't show on the weekly pay statements I get from Uber and Lyft how much taxes are to be taken out?

Plus I think I was making above $500 weekly but not more than $600 most weeks ever since the pandemic hit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> This part I didn't do because it would require some calculations since it doesn't show on the weekly pay statements I get from Uber and Lyft how much taxes are to be taken out?
> 
> Plus I think I was making above $500 weekly but not more than $600 most weeks ever since the pandemic hit.


Well that's my point. You would take your gross that you bring home subtract out all your tax deductions that you deduct at tax time and only report your net income. so although you made 500 or 600 a week, you would deduct your mileage, car washes, and anything else you normally would deduct at tax time. 
So let's say you made 500 for the week total but drove 350 miles , spent $20 on car washes, and paid $20 for your Rideshare insurance this week, you would only report $258.75 for your income that week when you certify with unemployment. Depending on what your weekly benefit is and their policy is in regards to working and income, chances are you could have qualified for some sort of payment every week. Especially when the $600 boost was in place


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

I think a lot of drivers who collected PUA assumed they wanted gross income..I was pleading with drivers and telling them advising them to deduct your expenses..net pay after expenses so now we all are behind the eight ball with EDD hoping the EDD will realize they did a poor job all the way around and waive any overpayment issues..how does death row inmates get benefits...1 billion dollars potentially lost


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I can't wait 'til some of ya'll go thru a divorce, with kids, and have to listen to a judge tell you that HOW MUCH YOU OWE is based on your gross earnings, not NET earnings...while you squirm and try to weasel your way out of your alimony and child support by saying, "Your honor, even though my wage is $35/hour, I paid for car washes, tire rotations, gas fill ups, drove 350 miles, AND plugged a hole in my tire. So I ACKSHUALLY only made $21.84/hour."

When you fill out a 1040, you report your GROSS earnings. Not NET earnings. And theeeeeeeeeeeen you start filling out line items for deductible expenses. You don't start out telling the IRS, "This is how much money I made after expenses. Now pay me."

Rest assured, Uber is going to tell the IRS exactly how much money GROSS they paid you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I can't wait 'til some of ya'll go thru a divorce, with kids, and have to listen to a judge tell you that HOW MUCH YOU OWE is based on your gross earnings, not NET earnings...while you squirm and try to weasel your way out of your alimony and child support by saying, "Your honor, even though my wage is $35/hour, I paid for car washes, tire rotations, gas fill ups, drove 350 miles, AND plugged a hole in my tire. So I ACKSHUALLY only made $21.84/hour."
> 
> When you fill out a 1040, you report your GROSS earnings. Not NET earnings. And theeeeeeeeeeeen you start filling out line items for deductible expenses. You don't start out telling the IRS, "This is how much money I made after expenses. Now pay me."
> 
> Rest assured, Uber is going to tell the IRS exactly how much money GROSS they paid you.


Okay ... and what exactly does that have to do with Pua?


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay ... and what exactly does that have to do with Pua?


My point exactly.. divorce ailmony..child support..the divorce court favors women and ailmony and child support comes with the territory it's called securing the bag..these gold diggers goal..but what does this have to do with PUA??..lot of drivers didn't read the fine print and didn't do they're due diligence in figuring out only self employed people get to use deductions/expenses when calculating your net pay.. hopefully EDD will waive any overpayments..but if you were paid more just pay it back.. EDD is under seige by lawmakers..bank of America is too...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> My point exactly.. divorce ailmony..child support..the divorce court favors women and ailmony and child support comes with the territory it's called securing the bag..these gold diggers goal..but what does this have to do with PUA??..lot of drivers didn't read the fine print and didn't do they're due diligence in figuring out only self employed people get to use deductions/expenses when calculating your net pay.. hopefully EDD will waive any overpayments..but if you were paid more just pay it back.. EDD is under seige by lawmakers..bank of America is too...


Well clearly you didn't think through what you just said. He did not calculate his deductions into his pay when reporting his income to unemployment every week. Which means he was reporting his gross income. so he overstated his income. That means his weekly payouts were less than they should be. Unemployment owes him money


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Well clearly you didn't think through what you just said. He did not calculate his deductions into his pay when reporting his income to unemployment every week. Which means he was reporting his gross income. so he overstated his income. That means his weekly payouts were less than they should be. Unemployment owes him money
> [/QUOTyou owe pay up...pay your debts nobody cares dude...man up..lots of people on here just clueless..can't take advice.. people not wearing they're mask take me to your leader..agent orange has 70 million people clueless..we all in this together..pray to God..get closer to God....build a relationship with God..why worry dude..pua...fake debit cards..death row inmates getting pua..who cares dude..this world is currupt


That's if EDD wants to pay him..hell 350,000 people got they're debit card frozen months ago.. EDD and the state don't owe us shit it's up to them to give us the money!!!


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I can't wait 'til some of ya'll go thru a divorce, with kids, and have to listen to a judge tell you that HOW MUCH YOU OWE is based on your gross earnings, not NET earnings...while you squirm and try to weasel your way out of your alimony and child support by saying, "Your honor, even though my wage is $35/hour, I paid for car washes, tire rotations, gas fill ups, drove 350 miles, AND plugged a hole in my tire. So I ACKSHUALLY only made $21.84/hour."
> 
> When you fill out a 1040, you report your GROSS earnings. Not NET earnings. And theeeeeeeeeeeen you start filling out line items for deductible expenses. You don't start out telling the IRS, "This is how much money I made after expenses. Now pay me."
> 
> Rest assured, Uber is going to tell the IRS exactly how much money GROSS they paid you.


Those tax software gets it figured out automatically though!

Is there not a system to calculate all that stuff outside of the tax preparing software?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Well clearly you didn't think through what you just said. He did not calculate his deductions into his pay when reporting his income to unemployment every week. Which means he was reporting his gross income. so he overstated his income. That means his weekly payouts were less than they should be. Unemployment owes him money


The form actually asked for both net and gross income. What I put under net income is what my weekly pay is. Gross income is usually what I make from both lyft and uber. That's what I put down. Was I doing it wrong? I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong.

How exactly do I subtract what I would owe during tax time? You see, last year I owed no taxes because I made less than $20k (from each Uber and Lyft). From my understanding making less than $20k from each platform, one does not get audited?

I'm thinking that what I should've done was my weekly pay should've been what I put down as the gross income then subtract whatever needs to be subtracted to get the net income?

"For households and individuals, gross income is the sum of all wages, salaries, profits, interest payments, rents, and other forms of earnings, before any deductions or taxes. It is opposed to net income, defined as the gross income minus taxes and other deductions." Wikipedia


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> That's if EDD wants to pay him..hell 350,000 people got they're debit card frozen months ago.. EDD and the state don't owe us shit it's up to them to give us the money!!!


Well they kind of sort of do. Although it doesn't come out of their pocket. PUAis federally funded. So it does not cost the state anything. the Feds set the rules and the states implement them &#129335;‍♀



Urbanappalachian said:


> The form actually asked for both net and gross income. What I put under net income is what my weekly pay is. Gross income is usually what I make from both lyft and uber. That's what I put down. Was I doing it wrong? I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong.
> 
> How exactly do I subtract what I would owe during tax time? You see, last year I owed no taxes because I made less than $20k (from each Uber and Lyft). From my understanding making less than $20k from each platform, one does not get audited?
> 
> ...


Oh boy. If you make under $20,000 Uber or Lyft doesn't need to provide you a 1099. While some feel that means they don't submit your earnings to the IRS, I would not buy into that. Perhaps you got denied the unemployment because you didn't file taxes. We had to submit our 2019 tax info to determine our weekly benefit amount. If you didn't file taxes, there's no income on file for you. So if you didn't have any income coming in you weren't "losing" income due to Covid this year and they're not going to pay you. Pua is for those who are directly affected by covid-19.

Gross earnings is every penny that Uber collected on your behalf. Net earnings is your business profit or loss from your 1040 schedule 1 line 3 or your 1040 Schedule C line 31. BIG difference. For example my gross was $70K (ish). My business profit was $6200 (ish). A difference between making 1346 a week and $119 a week. Of course you're not going to qualify for unemployment making 1346 a week and of course with this one time unemployment benefit you're not going to be denied benefits for making $119 a week, which is what the government views as our actual income. That's what's left after all of our expenses and/or deductibles.

FYI employed individuals , single people under the age of 65, have to file taxes if your gross was over $12,200.

For self-employed folks I think the limit is only 400 but that is net income. You have to pay self-employment tax if your net income is over 400 being self-employed


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh I did file taxes, I just ended up not owing anything! The e-filing software lyft/uber uses did what it's supposed to do, so I'm good 👍

I didn't get the 1099 for either lyft and uber but I was still able to file taxes. I made less than $20k per Rideshare platform. 

I even got a tax return!


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Any idea how I can deduct what I need to deduct each pay statements to report weekly to unemployment to get my PUA?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Any idea how I can deduct what I need to deduct each pay statements to report weekly to unemployment to get my PUA?


Everything that you can claim at tax return . so your mileage for that week (For 20/20 it is $0.575 /mi), 1 one weeks worth of your total phone bill used for rideshare purposes, passengers snacks and drinks, cleaning supplies and car washes purchase that week, Rideshare insurance for the week, Pandora subscription, ETC. For the deductibles that are monthly scriptions or monthly bills I portion out what part is for Rideshare and what part is for personal use and then take the ride share portion / 4 and claim that amount every week. The big one is going to be your mileage


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


There is no way you can work full time and get unemployment. You will owe that money and fines and a lot of jail time


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

timelock222 said:


> I finally got paid my PUA after months of waiting! Never thought I'd see the day. Over $15k all at once? Haha cha ching&#128521; Anyone else take months to get yours or still havent received anything? I stopped trying to call the 800 number over a month ago since I never got through, tried again and they finally answered! Should i feel bad that all these months I been working full time with Uber and now collecting benefits? Should I continue to work full time and "double dip the chip" so to speak?


If you were working and didn't declare your earnings that would actually amount to a felony in some jurisdictions. In Florida it can get you up to 5years.



Daisey77 said:


> Well clearly you didn't think through what you just said. He did not calculate his deductions into his pay when reporting his income to unemployment every week. Which means he was reporting his gross income. so he overstated his income. That means his weekly payouts were less than they should be. Unemployment owes him money


No way he got 15,000.00 while receiving less in PUA due to claiming gross income.

15,000.00 is what you would get with full payout back dated to day one through July when PUA ended plus what ever measly state level EUI paid through to current.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Galveston said:


> There is no way you can work full time and get unemployment. You will owe that money and fines and a lot of jail time


If you're getting State unemployment correct, but if you're compensated through the Pua program, you can most definitely work and do so without jeopardizing the Integrity of program


Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you were working and didn't declare your earnings that would actually amount to a felony in some jurisdictions. In Florida it can get you up to 5years.
> 
> 
> No way he got 15,000.00 while receiving less in PUA due to claiming gross income.
> ...


Well first of all, PUA did not end in July. it's still going and is set to go through December 26th. Second of all, you don't claim gross income. Third of all, He very easily could have got $15,000 in back pay. I filed when the PUA program first opened in our state which was April 20th. My initial payment was right around $4,000. That was only 6 weeks into the program


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> If you're getting State unemployment correct, but if you're compensated through the Pua program, you can most definitely work and do so without jeopardizing the Integrity of program
> 
> Well first of all, PUA did not end in July. it's still going and is set to go through December 26th. Second of all, you don't claim gross income. Third of all, He very easily could have got $15,000 in back pay. I filed when the PUA program first opened in our state which was April 20th. My initial payment was right around $4,000. That was only 6 weeks into the program


PUA, as established by the CARES Act didn't "start" until the law was signed at the end of March.

It did allow for backdated claims.

It doesn't apply to anyone that remains Employed as it is Unemployment Assistance. 
States were ordered, under the CARES act to include previously excluded individuals (independent contractors) in their state level emergency unemployment (which is not PUA at all) which covers things like loss of employment due to natural disaster or declared State of Emergency conditions (Floridas is most often used to cover workers whose place of employment was destroyed by a hurricane).

This, EUA, is what expires in December.

PUA (the additional 600.00 weekly federal unemployment) absolutely expired (last date covered was July 25th so states that required Saturday or Sunday to make it the "full week" their last date of valid claims was the previous full week) in July.

Your ignorance of what terms apply where is shameful as all of this information is available for you to read just by looking up the CARES act itself.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> PUA, as established by the CARES Act didn't "start" until the law was signed at the end of March.
> 
> It did allow for backdated claims.
> 
> ...


Actually no, you should be ashamed of your ignorance. You should really take your own advice and learn the terminology Within the Cares Act










PUA is the unemployment for self-employed folks gig economy workers and independent contractors that was signed in to the cares act the end of March and continues to pay out until December 26th. And absolutely it applies to the unemployed and UNDEREMPLOYED workers in the above categories. PUA is 100% federally funded. It has absolutely nothing to do with the state other than the state is responsible for administrating the program









FPUC was the $600 boost that ended at the end of July









PEUC is the 13-week extension that state UI claimants are allowed after they exhaust their 26 weeks of state unemployment. This provides them with a total of 39 weeks which is equivalent to PUA 39 weeks


















Oh and here's a link for your homework assignment for the week. Good day Sir

https://www.investopedia.com/pandem...ce (PUA) is,the coronavirus pandemic in 2020.


Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> This, EUA, is what expires in December


And what the hell is this? Where did you even get This Acronym from? There is no such thing ... not in the Cares Act anyways. It might be a thing in your state but it's not a Federal thing



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> It doesn't apply to anyone that remains Employed as it is Unemployment Assistance.


❌ wrong again


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well first of all, PUA did not end in July. it's still going and is set to go through December 26th.


well, that part is correct. Tho whole you could be working might need some more verbiage to be correct.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> well, that part is correct. Tho whole you could be working might need some more verbiage to be correct.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow, you missed it. I think excluding reporting earning while on any form of $$ coming from the state made your original statement only half credit.

Ooops?  Working DOES matter while getting any of the alphabet programs. Next.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here, eventually if claimants were still reporting not working, they were losing their benefits. It was being viewed as refusing to work. I heard a lot of people talking about it July and August.



SHalester said:


> wow, you missed it. I think excluding reporting earning while on any form of $$ coming from the state made your original statement only half credit.
> 
> Ooops?  Working DOES matter while getting any of the alphabet programs. Next


What?? Excluding income? What are you talkin about?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What are you talkin about?


you might want to review your post in this thread a wee bit more.....


----------



## jrdxix (Apr 19, 2019)

Did we ever find out if this dude got clapped in court for double dipping?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jrdxix said:


> Did we ever find out if this dude got clapped in court for double dipping?


As long as you're reporting the money you're making, it's not double dipping they will adjust your weekly payout accordingly



SHalester said:


> you might want to review your post in this thread a wee bit more.....


 I don't have time to play these games. I'm not going back to look at anything. You're the one trying to point out something without pointing it out. I don't have time for this and I don't have time to go through everything I posted and Ponder is this what @SHalester was talking about? We are all adults let's use our words


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> but if you're compensated through the Pua program, you can most definitely work and do so without jeopardizing the Integrity of program


explain that. maybe add some verbiage.

Mic drop my arse.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> explain that. maybe add some verbiage.
> 
> Mic drop my arse.


6 words out of my entire post and you're talking shit about the mic drop&#128580; forget that everything the other person said was all entirely wrong.&#128580;what is wrong with my comment you quoted?? You can work and be on PUA. I clearly showed that in one of my posts with the excerpt from the federal guidelines. So what's the problem?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You can work and be on PUA.


...and must report earnings, right? and such language from a lady. tsk, tsk.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...and must report earnings, right? and such language from a lady. tsk, tsk.


Well if you were a gentleman and didn't to try to bust my balls for every damn thing, I wouldn't have to use that language. Why aren't you bustin the guy's balls up above me when every single comment he made was incorrect.

and yes report your earnings. Of course you report your earnings ! I didn't know I had to spell that out. I thought that's a given. Then again maybe I gave some of you guys too much credit &#129335;‍♀

Oh and that's net earnings just to clarify


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you were working and didn't declare your earnings that would actually amount to a felony in some jurisdictions. In Florida it can get you up to 5years.
> 
> 
> No way he got 15,000.00 while receiving less in PUA due to claiming gross income.
> ...


Since I never got mines, but if I do, will the backpay go all the way back to day one or is the door already closed for that initial round of the PUA?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> didn't to try to bust my balls for every damn thing,


you have balls? Have I had your gender wrong all this time? It happens; profile pics tend to confuse me for those members who like to pretend they are another gender here. But as a dude, ok I can go with that. 

Ah, what was the question?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Since I never got mines, but if I do, will the backpay go all the way back to day one or is the door already closed for that initial round of the PUA?


Don't know how your state is doing it but here, initially they were letting you backdate it all the way to I think February at some point. They were ordered to backdated no questions asked. However because of the large amount of fraud going on, they were able to limit the back date requests. I said middle to end of June they were only allowing new claimants to backdate up to 2 weeks. That's Colorado I don't know how your state works. If he's not open to claim I would do it ASAP because it ends next week unless something passes but you probably want to get the ball rolling to make it easier on you if something does pass


----------

